# Dakdak



## rockjon

Hi,

I was reading a Tagalog forum and I came up on a word that I didn't understand which is dakdak. From looking it up, it seems to mean talkative as in the madaldal sense but I have also seen some conjugated forms such as idinakdak that refers to sports. What does it actually mean and what contexts can I use it in? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DotterKat

You have the translation right, _*madakdak*_ does mean _*chatty, overly talkative or gabby*_. I do not know of any specific correlation with sports other than what I have observed in games when players "_trash talk_" each other, that is when they try to intimidate or "_psych out_" the opposing team by using insults, boastful language, jokes or whatever else they can spit out (verbally) in order to gain some advantage on the court. To me, it all sounds like they are just being _madakdak_ (overly talkative while making little sense). *Idinakdak* if properly used as the quasi-slang word that it is, would mean _what a person gabbed or chatted about_. On a stretch, idinakdak could be a malapropism for *idinunk* (dunked) as in "Idinunk niya ang bola" (He dunked the ball). Otherwise, I don't see a use for dakdak in sports.


----------



## rockjon

Thanks, Dotterkat.  Is there any difference in the use of madakdak compared to madalal, makuwento, or maboca? Also, is the word usage of it considered to be malalim? I'm just wondering since I had some feedback recently that my Tagalog is a bit deep.


----------



## DotterKat

_*Madakdak*_ is not deep at all. On the contrary, as I indicated in my first post, it is somewhat slang. It would be close to calling somebody a "chatty cathy/kathy" as opposed to simply saying that he or she is talkative or gabby. _*Madaldal*_ or *makuwento *would be "proper" ways of describing somebody who is talkative. _*Maboca*_ has a slightly different connotation in that it could be complimentary. For instance, when a child is described as being _maboca_, he or she is perceived to posses more than average communicative skills (yes the child is chatty or talkative, but perceived differently that could portend good oratorical skills in the future).


----------

